# The Book People - January Sale



## Smashbox (1 Jan 2009)

Books from €1.50

Some great items at cheap prices for any bookworms out there

[broken link removed]


----------



## MandaC (1 Jan 2009)

Had a look at that site.  I see you have the option of buying five Richard & Judy "reads" for €15, which seems grand.  When you look closer it originally says STG £10.  

Not a great rate of exchange.  Unless it is additional postage costs pushing up the prices.


----------



## gipimann (1 Jan 2009)

They charge more for postage to Ireland - standard postal charge to UK mainland is £3.50, to Ireland it's €7.99 so the £10/€15 price seems to be little more than another generous exchange rate!

I notice that the standard delivery to NI is £7!


----------



## gipimann (1 Jan 2009)

For books, I've often used www.bookdepository.co.uk - can be cheaper than Amazon, especially as the book price shown includes delivery.


----------



## sam h (1 Jan 2009)

Posted this on another thread....checked their post Xmas exchange rate & it's still seemed to be the same



> sam h [/SIZE]
> [SIZE=2]Frequent Poster[/SIZE]
> [SIZE=2]Posts: 639 [/SIZE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Smashbox (1 Jan 2009)

It'd be good to use that site as a comparison, as The Book People do seem cheaper on some items

Postage in Ireland is way more than Royal Mail btw


----------



## sam h (1 Jan 2009)

I agree Smashbox, I would expect to pay more in Ireland, even allowing for the exchange rate.  But they ship from the UK, so they should be able to adjust their rates.  2 to 1 is not even in the realm of reality (a UK price of £8.99 translated to €17.99 for a set of books - they are still a fairly OK price if I didn't have to pay the postage, but I refused to pay "Paddy Prices").  I could live with a 1.2 rate.


----------

